# What good is a spare if you don't have a jack to change it?



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 6, 2012)

A buddy of mine had the misfortune of having a blowout on his first trip with his new/old boat. He had a spare but the jack from his truck wouldn't work with the trailer so he had to go get one that would. I was just wondering, do people have to carry a separate jack for the trailer? This weekend I am going to check to see if the jack in my truck will work, in case of a blowout or flat. What do you guys do?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 7, 2012)

It's not just the jack you have to be concerned about. You'll also need to be sure you have a lug wrench or other method of removing the lug nuts from the trailer. There is a better than average change that they are not the same size as the ones on your tow vehicle. I carry a 4 way lug wrench besides the stock lug wrench in my truck just for that reason. I also made sure the jack for my truck will work on my trailer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a small floor jack and a breaker bar with 3/4" and 13/16" sockets.


----------



## po1 (Jun 7, 2012)

> I have a small floor jack and a breaker bar with 3/4" and 13/16" sockets.



+1

Always was a fan of floor jacks and breaker bars along with some scrap boards, makes changing flats fast and less time consuming.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 7, 2012)

The jack from my truck and the 4 way lug wrench will work to change a tire on my boat trailer.

Unfortunately....I learned this from experience. #-o


----------



## Fishhook (Jun 7, 2012)

I carry a 4-way and the bottle jack in the truck. 

Also have onboard air, and a patch kit on hand. I carry an adjustable wrench and a set of vice grips in the truck too, at all times. Tow strap, maps, and a change of underware...........I'll stop there, but when pulling a trailer, you need to be prepared for many things. 


Fishhook


----------



## CrewCab59 (Jun 7, 2012)

You can always .
1. Use a rock to block up axle, dig a hole remove flat tire and install the spare.
2. Carry wood if your not in a rocky state, same as above.
3. Carry a jack , get a cheap sissor style jack small and light to carry and store away.

A 4-way lug wrench.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2012)

CrewCab59 said:


> You can always .
> 1. Use a rock to block up axle, dig a hole remove flat tire and install the spare.
> 2. Carry wood if your not in a rocky state, same as above.
> 3. Carry a jack , get a cheap sissor style jack small and light to carry and store away.
> ...




I guess you need to carry a shovel to dig that hole? And hopefully the ground is not frozen - HAW


----------



## CrewCab59 (Jun 7, 2012)

Many different ways to dig a hole. 
1. find a pot hole ( everybody has those )
2. drive into a ditch

the list goes on :lol:


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 7, 2012)

the first thing i did when i bought my truck was to get a good bottle jack,and i picked up a folding 4 way folding lug wrench just for the boat..


----------



## nomowork (Jun 10, 2012)

Fortunately, all the jacks in three tow vehicles work on the both boat trailers. I do carry a 1/2" breaker bar with two sockets taped to it, one for the tow vehicle and one for the boat trailers. I hate those four way lug wrenches.


----------



## Wallijig (Jun 10, 2012)

I have tool box any always keep a floor jack, a 4way tire wrench, test light extra bulbs, trailer plugs, test light, and wrench to tighten nut on hitch ball with me. 

Not only for for trailers, but it makes changing tire on pickup or helping other motorist in need lot easier and faster.


----------



## nimmor (Jun 11, 2012)

My truck jack will lift the trailer and I carry a 4-way also. Another thing to remember to check is once a month check to make sure your spare is aired up. I've never had it happen on a trailer but I have had a flat on my truck and found out the spare was flat also.


----------



## novaman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm with the 4 way and bottle jack gang, also carry wood blocks( 2pcs. 2 x 12 x 12), and fix-a-flat in truck box. Unfortunately, I've had to use them more than once, when I bought a trailer to rebuild to sell. Just goes with the territory :roll:


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 13, 2012)

Anybody use one of these types?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting concept but I'm wondering how you could work that if you were by yourself. I don't see what would hold it to the axle or what keeps it from sliding/scooting on the pavement as you pull the trailer forward.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 14, 2012)

the teeth on the bottom.


----------



## nlester (Jun 19, 2012)

Ringo Steele said:


> Anybody use one of these types?


They work fine for lighter trailers, I don't know about some of the heavier boats. I have one left over from when cars had bumper jacks and would not work on my RV. The trailer was was only 16' long and this jack worked fine.

Once when my travel trailer had a flat and no jack. I unhitched the trailer, ran the jack on the tongue all the way down, blocked under the rear bumper and cranked the tongue jack all the way up. It got the tire high enough to change the tire. Now my car jack works fine on my boat.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 24, 2012)

On some of my lighter Jons I cut piece of 2" X 4" and cut a v-notch on one end. Just put the v-notch under to axle and drive forward till tire is off the ground, change and drive off very slowly. This works great if off road.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 2, 2012)

No Jack No Problem . . . 

. . . this is what I carry . . . a 2x4


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 2, 2012)

As a former nascar pit crew member I recommend always having a Jackman, Tire carrier and Tire changer in the tow vehicle at all times. They will have your flat tire changed in about 5 seconds.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good question. I just assumed my truck jack will work on the trailer. I guess one day this week I'll have to verify. I do carry a lug wrench for the trailer in my trailer/boat travel kit. The kit also holds spare bearings, hub, propeller, shear pins, battery charger, extension cord, extra trailer wiring kit, 2 cycle oil, oil measureing tool, paper rags, Mino-Mizer (2), bearing grease and grease gun, and electric fillet knife and cutting board. All fits into a plastic tote 20"x12"X12". The tote goes in the back of my truck every time I hook the trailer up.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 9, 2012)

my trailer is small enough that i carry a jack stand and lift the side up and slide it under.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 18, 2012)

A year and a half ago I'd say with a jon boat just lift up the trailer and scoot a block under it.

Well 4 bulged discs later id go with the simple method. They make trailer lifts that you just set on the frame and pull forward about a foot and voila you've lifted up high enough to replace the tire


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 15, 2014)

i had to change the tire on my trailer over this past weekend. I launched and parked, remove lugs, lift trailer, place flat under axle, and take a break. Grab spare, lift trailer, line up studs, and spin one lug on. 

i have a 3500lb galv trailer.


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

I keep a bottle jack and sockets/breaker bar in the boat aft locker. I usually tow my boat but I keep the jack in the boat for the times when someone else is towing.


----------



## jethro (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorta same concept, I've used a large rock or a stump/log in a pinch. Wedge it under the axle and drive forward.


----------



## ccm (Apr 16, 2014)

The jack that I use on my truck will also work for my trailer. I do carry a differen't lug wrench for the trailer because it is a differen't size than the truck's lugs. Basicly if you got a spare but don't have the tools to change out the flat/blown out tire then your out of luck. Hopefully you can call somebody for help of a passerby will help you but theres always the chance you could be in the middle of no where with no cell signal an very little traffic.


----------



## JoshKeller (May 3, 2014)

i use the trucks jack and a 12v impact wrench with sockets to fit both the truck and trailer - im lazy.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 3, 2014)

I have spare tires on both my boat trailers, fortunately I have never had to change one (knock on wood) But after reading this, I think I will investigate and see if the folding 4-way wrench will even fit my lug nuts, and also see if the jack the factory supplied with my vehicle will be sufficient for lifting the axle high enough on my trailers to change a tire.

Another thing I gotta do with the spare tire on my jet boat trailer, is change from lug nuts, to the handle-type keepers for my tire carrier, as the studs of the carrier bracket are so long, there is no way a lug wrench would ever fit them if I needed to try to remove one that was stubborn from dirt or a little corrosion (I keep them oiled, but still, murphy's law)


----------



## 61woody (May 9, 2014)

I had a blowout last year and found my jack from the new truck would not go low enough to work. I had a couple of short 2x4s pieces that I stacked up in front of the flat and pulled the wheel up on them which enabled the jack to slide under the axle. With the good tire on I had the clearance to lower the trailer and still get the jack out. 
I did buy one of those half moon shaped gizmos that you drive forward with and used it to change the weels and it worked pretty good.


----------

